

Ask HN: Is there a mobile app that does async voice communication - krmmalik

I have a long conversations with peers that are around different parts of the world so I send them audio clips by recording from my smartphone.<p>The way I&#x27;ve had to do this for now is record voice memos on my android phone ,upload them to Dropbox and then email them over to the recipient. It works, but it&#x27;s cumbersome.
I would have liked to use something like Telegram or WhatsApp messenger to do the same thing as it has less friction in comparison, but that doesn&#x27;t allow me to mark&#x2F;save messages for later which is really important. (as with emails I just flag them to come back to them later).<p>It seems like Talko (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.talko.com&#x2F;) is solving this problem but a) these people aren&#x27;t really on my team (though I <i>could</i> consider them that way) and b) the app is iPhone only. (I&#x27;m on Android).<p>Any worth suggestions?<p>I&#x27;ve had a scan down product hunt already.
======
mooreds
What is wrong with voicemail? Are the conversations too long?

